# تكذيب خبر اسلام مسيحية وافتخر ..انا مازالت مسيحية



## مسيحية و افتخر (27 أبريل 2009)

اخوتى الغاليين .. جميع المسئولين ورواد المنتدى 
انا العضوة ( مسيحية وافتخر )
وقد اشتركت من قبل بموضوع : متوحش يخطف المسيحيات ثم يتوب 
وقد فوجئت وخزتنى الفاجعة عندما اكتشفت ان احدى المسلمات استخدمت نفس اسمى واشتركت
 بمنتدى حراس العقيدة الاسلامى   ( الذى لم اشترك فيه من قبل ) 
وخدعت المسئولين على المنتدى وادعت انها العضوة مسيحية وافتخر وانى قد تحولت للاسلام بعد ظهور نبى الاسلام لىّ وان اسمى صار ( فاطمة وافتخر )  !!!!!!!!!!!!
وقامت بترويج هذه الاشاعة الكاذبة على كثير من المنتديات 
مثال                   http://www.hor3en.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24910
محاولة منها لكسب معركة وهمية لم تنشب اصلاً وكسب ادعاء كاذب لنصرة الاسلام الذى يتهاوى وينكشف قناعه هذه الايام ، وما محاولتهم الا ترميم ما تبقى من القناع الزائف الذى كُشف على برامج قناة الحياة وعلى الانترنت .
وكانت محاولتهم واشاعتهم الكاذبة الخاصة بىّ انا بصفة خاصة يرجع الى :
انى خلال عامىّ 2006  و 2007  نزف قلبى على كثيرات من اخوتى البنات المسيحيات الذين انخدعوا من المسلمين وانحدروا الى هاوية الاسلام 
فأردت ان اُنبه واحذر اخوتى فأشتركت فى كثير من المنتديات بأسم مسيحية وافتخر ووضعت (  مذكرات شيطان تائب ) تحت عنوان  ::   متوحش يخطف المسيحيات ثم يتوب 
وهذه المذكرات هى مذكرات حقيقية لشخص كان مسلم وكان متخصص فى خداع وخطف المسيحيات ، ثم تاب وصار ابن حقيقى للمسيح 
فكتب هذه المذكرات ليعترف بأخطاءه وليحذر المسيحيات ..... ومَن يرغب فى الاطلاع على هذه المذكرات ..فليفتح هذا اللينك :
http://www.muhammadanism.org/Arabic/testimony/notes_ex-devil.pdf

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/elra3y/message/1862
واشكر الرب يسوع ان الموضوع قرائه اكثر من 50 الف قارىء والتهبت التعليقات على الموضوع واستفادت بنات كثيرات جدااااااااا وفهموا طرق الخداع الذى يستخدمها المسلمين .....
واستمريت لفترات طويلة ارد على التعليقات ، وبعد فترة انشغلت فى خدمة اخرى ولم اعد ادخل المنتديات نهائى لاكثر من سنة 
ودخلت منذ ايام قليلة جداااا ،،،،،، فسوعقت بأن هذه الاخت المسلمة ( وكإنتقام منى ولخداع الفتيات المسيحيات )
 دخلت منتدى حراس العقيدة الذى لم ادخلها انا من قبل 
واشتركت بنفس الاسم وادعت انها {{ مسيحية وافتخر ، ولكن بالبريد الالكترونى الخاص بها وبرقم سرى خاص بها }}
 وانها اشهرت اسلامها .... 
http://www.hor3en.com/vb/showthread.php?t=24910
فحاولت انا الدخول بنفس اسمى لأكذب هذه الاشاعة الكاذبة والواهية ...  فطبعاً لم استطع الدخول 
فقررت ان اُكذب هذه الاشاعة على جميع المنتديات التى كنت مشتركة بها 
حتى تستفيق هذه الفتاة وكل مَن صدقها .... من هذا الخداع والكذب الجلى 

&& فأنا مسيحية وسأظل مسيحية وسأظل افتخر بمسيحى  .... واحب ان اوجه كلمة لكلاً من :

1-	الفتاة المسلمة التى سرقت اسمى وادعت انى اسلمت 
اختى ها تنصرى دينك بالغش والخداع ؟؟؟    لما لا تكونى صادقة مع نفسك وتقتنعى بالواقع الذى يقرر ان الاسلام يتهاوى والآف من المسلمين هما الذين يتحولون الى نور نعمة المسيح ... شاهدى برامج الحياة وبنفسك سترى نوعيات مشرفة لاناس انتقلوا من الظلمة الى النور 
وان كنتى لا تستطيعى ان تشاهدى القناة ... فها هو لينك القناة :

اختى الا تعلمين ان محمد ( الذى ادعيتى انه ظهر لىّ ) هو الان  فى العذاب الابدى ولا يستطيع الفكاك من نيران جهنم ليظهر لى او لغيرى !!!!!
اتحداكِ انتِ وجميع المخدوعين معكِ بعمل مناظرة على المنتدى ... لتظهر الحقيقة وتبطل مشورتكم الشريرة 
اخيراً ... اشكركِ لان كذبك وضح اساس اسلامكِ ، فالتقية ( مبدأ اسلامى وهو ايجاز الكذب نصرة للاسلام ) هو اساسكم 
والشر طريقكم والهلاك مصيركم ومَن يتبعكم هو لا يعلم انه اذا كان اعمى يقود اعمى فكلاهما سيسقطان فى حفرة 
فأدعوكِ يا اختى الحبيبة .. بدلاً من تضيعى وقتكِ فى تأليف قصص كاذبة ،،،، فأنا انصحكِ اقضى هذا الوقت الثمين فى دراسة المسيحية لتعلمى حقيقة المسيح ... الذى يقدم لكِ كل محبة ويقدم لكِ خلاص ابدى وثمين .... فلا تغامرى بأبديتكِ وفكرى فى مصيركِ  .... وانا من كل قلبى اغفر لكِ ما اشعتيه عنى من كذب . واتمنى ان اراكِ فى سماء المجد 

2-	الى جميع المسلمين والمسلمات 
اؤكد لكم ان هذه القصة المؤلفة كاذبة ، خبر كاذب بنسبة 100 %  
فأنا مسيحية وسأظل افتخر انى مسيحية 
فهل يمكن لعاقل ايها الكرام ان يترك نور المسيح ويذهب للظلمة !!!!!!!!!!
هل يمكن ان اترك المسيح الحى الذى احبنى الى المنتهى واذهب لمَن دحدر بكرامة المرأة الأرض وجعلها تساوى الكلب والحمار !!!

قال رسول الله: يقطع صلاة الرجل إذا لم يكن بين يديه قيد آخرة الرجل، الحمار والكلب الأسود والمرأة. حجر  (23).
03-مسلم، صلاة 562 ، أبو داود، صلاة 901 ، الترمذي، صلاة 631 ، صيد 61 النسائي، قبلة 7 وابن ماجة 01 إقامة 83 ، أحمد بن حنبل 5:941 و151 و651 و851 و061 و6:751 و082. عائشة هي التي لم يعجبها هذا الحديث على ما يبدو، واقتنعت بأنه يناسب تصورات الرجال أكثر من كونه من كلام محمد، تقول:  وبئس عدلتمونا بالحمار والكلب! لقد رأيت رسول الله يصلي وأنا معترضة بين يديه، فإذا أراد أن يسجد غمز رجلي فضممتها إليّ ثم يسجد (أبو داود، صلاة 901 ، البخاري، صلاة 99 ، مسلم ، صلاة 172 ، أحمد بن حنبل، 6:44 ، 45 ، 032 ، 662).
أبو داود، صلاة 901 ، الأحاديث القائلة بأن الكلب الأسود شيطان وردت في مسلم، صلاة 562 ، أبو داود، صلاة 901 ، الترمذي، صلاة 631 ، صيد 61 النسائي، قبلة 7 ، ابن ماجة اقامة ،83 أحمد بن حنبل، 5:941 ، 151 ، 652 ، 851 ، 061 ، 6:751 ، 082.

هل تتخيلوا انى اترك ضمانى الابدى للسماء واذهب لرسول هو ذات نفسه وارد على جهنم !!!

قال الله عزَّ و جل : { وَإِن مِّنكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا كَانَ عَلَى رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا مَّقْضِيًّا * ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوا وَّنَذَرُ الظَّالِمِينَ فِيهَا
جِثِيًّا } ، ( سورة مريم : 71 و 72 ) .
هل اترك زوجى المحب والوفى والرائع((   الذى وصاه الكتاب المقدس ان يحبنى كجسده)) 
ايها الرجال احبوا نساءكم كما احب المسيح ايضا الكنيسة واسلم نفسه لاجلها   افسس 5: 25
كذلك يجب على الرجال ان يحبوا نساءهم كاجسادهم.من يحب امرأته يحب نفسه افسس 5: 28
    ... واذهب لرجل مسلم يعاملنى كجارية ويتزوج علىّ ثلاثة ّ!!!!!!

3-	الى جميع المسيحين اعضاء جسد المسيح 
ثقوا انى مازلت جزء من جسد المسيح ، فأنا بنت حقيقة للمسيح ولىّ خدمة واسعة المجال ، وانا انتظر بشوق ولهفة ان اسمع كلمة المديح من سيدى الرب يسوع عندما يقول لىّ ( نعماً ايها العبد الصالح .... ) مت 25 : 23 
4-	الى اخوتى البنات المسيحيات بصفة خاصة 
     احذروا من تصديق هذه القصص الخرافية التى يآلفها المسلمين لإستمالة اى فتاة منكم وخداعها ... 
    لا تصدقوهم لان الرب يسوع قال عن كل مخادع منهم انهم 
   ( سراق ولصوص ) ولكن يجب ان الخراف ان لا تسمع لهم 
    والسارق 10اَلسَّارِقُ لاَ يَأْتِي إِلاَّ لِيَسْرِقَ وَيَذْبَحَ وَيُهْلِكَ وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ أَتَيْتُ لِتَكُونَ لَهُمْ حَيَاةٌ وَلِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ أَفْضَلُ. 11أَنَا هُوَ الرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ وَالرَّاعِي الصَّالِحُ يَبْذِلُ نَفْسَهُ عَنِ الْخِرَافِ.    يوحنا 10 : 10-11 
   فأحذروا من الذائب واللصوص
     تَشَاوَرُوا مَشُورَةً فَتَبْطُلَ. تَكَلَّمُوا كَلِمَةً فَلاَ تَقُومُ. لأَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا
 (  اشعياء 8 : 10  )
  الإغراءات والاشاعات الكاذبة واقرائوا بأنفسكم مذكرات شيطان تائب ........ وهذا هو اللينك 

http://www.muhammadanism.org/Arabic/testimony/notes_ex-devil.pdf


----------



## My Rock (27 أبريل 2009)

عضويتك في منتدانا هي عضوية قديمة, ترجع الى سنة 2006
فأي محاولة للتقمص من الجانب الإسلامي سيكون واضح بمقارنة الوقت

لا أعرف تفاصيل القصة بالكامل يا أختي, لكن يكفي لنا أن نعرف حقيقة الأمر, فعملك المبارك في تنبيه أخواتك المسيحيات له ثماره التي نصلي أن تكثر.

لا ننسى أيضاً أن الموضوع قد يكون تشابه أسماء و قد تكوني غير مقصودة بالذات لكن على أي حال الريح لا تهز الجبال, و مهما دونت الأكاذيب هنا أو هناك لن يؤثر عليكِ أو على غيرك من المسيحيين

فصخرة إيماننا هو المسيح و ليس تصرفات أشخاص تعلو و تنخفض..

الرب يباركك و يحفظك, نتمنى أن تكوني معنا بإستمرار في المنتدى لكي تفيدي و تستفادي

سلام و نعمة


----------



## grges monir (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ليكى اختى مسيحية وافتخر على الرد الجميل دة وتوضيح الحقائق وكشف كذب الاسلام
انة دين قائم غى الخداع والترهيب 
من يترك المسيح بعد ان يذوق محبتة وحلاوتة عشرتة فهو اعمى القلب والعقل
دمتى اختى خادمة للمسيح


----------

